# Peavey Triple XXX Settings help recommendations needed.



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok so one of my bands have decided to actually practice and get ready for gigging. Considering that we have 2 albums worth of material and lack of actual shows, there's a lot to catch up on. 

But enough of the backstory, during practice I'm starting to have trouble keeping a proper complimentary tone to match and balance my rhythm guitarist's massive sound. 

Check the Myspace samples for a preview of what I'm trying to achieve:

4Arm on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

My dilemma is that none of our recordings used my Peavey. We just plugged into my friend's Randall V Max head/Warhead Cab (and admittedly a Krank Krankenstein on the new track). 

I've tried to dial various tones, but I'm not quite sure yet. Which is why I'm asking for help on amp settings. 



Right now I'm using a stock Ibanez Xiphos 6 string (I want to go as far as I can with the D-Activators), to the Triple X. The biggest problem is that anywhere after 5 on the Gain/Volume knobs and it's just uncontrollable feedback. 

No effects just yet, and I've survived as far as I can without a Noise Gate, but it looks like I'm gonna have to buy one for this kind of music (and add my TS9 into it). But before the effects I want to get the amp sound just right. 

Current Settings:

Crunch: Treble: 7, Mid: 6, Bass: 9. Volume: 3/4, Gain: 8/9
Ultra: Treble: 6, Mid: 8, Bass: 6.5, Volume: 4.5, Gain: 4.5
Master volume: 4.5

I usually have the Crunch Channel exclusively for Rhythm and Ultra Channel for Solos. Though I'm open to just have Ultra for rhythm and just boost with the TS for leads. 

I also tried pumping the effects loop send/return both to 10 but that usually gets nothing but screechy noise for me. 



All help and recommendations are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Meldville (Aug 10, 2009)

The crunch channel on those things is AWESOME. I'd recommend drastically changing your settings. I used to have one years ago, and had I not swapped it for a block letter 5150 I would've kept it. VERY underrated amp.

For starters, the cab you use makes a huge difference. Some cabs, like Vaders or oversized Mesas, will not need as much bass dialed in as others. Keep this in mind when piddling w/ your settings.

For the crunch channel, I'd start by putting everything at 5. I cranked the channel volume and used the master volume to taste. Use as little gain as you can without feeling neutered! I generally kept my bass around 4.5, mids around 6 or 7, and highs somewhere around 6. A TS in front of this = solid tone for sure

For the lead channel, I'd push the mids and highs up a little more. Actually, push the mids up a LOT more, because if I remember correctly, the Ultra channel on those things has a slightly scooped sound by itself. Maybe bass at 4, mids at 7, highs somewhere between 5.5 and 7.

And def get a gate. Nothing worse than playing music with lots of pauses than hearing EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE during stops


----------



## The Echthros (Aug 10, 2009)

set all parameter of EQ and the master volume to 10 and the channel level to one...



ask Drakkar...he loves it


----------



## budda (Aug 10, 2009)

he also has a modded JSX, not a triple X 

I'd start with the ultra channel.

1. FX loop on 10 on send and return, and on. Welcome to full volume .
2. Gain at 2. Yeah it sounds crazy, but give it a shot.
3. Try Treble 6 mids 7 bass 6. Channel volume at 4.
4. See that tubescreamer? Drive at 2 out of 10, tone at half, level maxed. Guitar-TS-input.
5. Master volume! I want to see that sucker at 5.
6. Got resonance and presence knobs? resonance at 6, presence at 0 or 1 (your choice). Stick your head in front of a speaker to see why I like to keep the presence knob at 0 .

I'd use the ultra channel for rhythm and the crunch for leads - the crunch channel should sound more present with more mids and a more raw, punchier sound overall tahn the ultra. But i'm going off the JSX for that, which i know is similar. I did help a guy dial in his XXX a bit better at a show once though!

Also, what cab are you using? I have a stock XXX straight and a speaker-swapped XXX slant. The straight sounds good, but for metal my WGS British Leads are a better match.

Have you gotten the amp biased at all? What tubes are you running?

From the sounds on the site, you should be able to get there with your amp. Nice tunes btw . Very mudvayne-esque, LD50 era.

The player who i tried to help out is the rhythm player for this band: (Jackson SLSMG w/ actives into XXX w/ a gate and rack tuner live) THE SERPENT & THE SIREN (VIDEO BLOG IV UP!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

*Tips:*
The less gain, the more punch. The myspace tracks don't sound super-saturated, so lowering your gain will help. XXX's are known to be the amp where gain at 5 on either dirty channel is too much. 

The more mids, the more present your guitar will sit in the mix. Too much mids and your guitar will seem to lack "oomph" (at least on it's own - see opeth as an example of a highly middy tone standalone, but huuge with the whole band).

Pickup height, freshness of strings, pick thickness and size also play a part. Find a string gauge you like, and try jazz III picks if you're not already using them - handy dandy buggers!

I hope something in there helps you out! Remember, you want to think of how you sound *with the band* and Not on your own


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 10, 2009)

Cheers all. 

I should have mentioned that the Peavey head is completely stock and 
I'm running it through a stock Triple XXX 4/12 cab. 

The Noise gate option is now definitely mandatory. Off I go then. 

Justin, your input has raised a few observations I've had in the past:

Normally, I would usually never let the gain go any further than 5. This was actually a suggestion from my rhythm guitarist, considering he did dial most of the tones on the recording. Come to think of it, I actually prefer the Triple XXX Gain around 5 to 3, on both drive channels (usually the gain is on 2 for my rock/non-metal projects). I'm glad I'm not alone. 

I've actually tried to avoid pumping the effects loop send/return to 10, even with the extra volume, but then considering I'll be getting a Noise Gate, looks like this is the way to go. 

I've always visioned that because the Randall is set to a scooped sound, I would have to go the other way and pump up the mids as everyone said. Again, it's good to know from all of you. 

Using the Ultra for Rhythm and Crunch for Leads.... I've never done that before, gotta try it out. 

I'll try a few other things and see how we all go.


----------



## budda (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't dime the gate for the volume, i dime it because it makes the amp sound bigger. Everything fills out more 

are there modes per channel? I think there are, but its been a loong time since i've seen the front of an XXX.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 11, 2009)

No modes, just the 3 EQ settings, Volume and Gain (sans the clean).


----------



## Harry (Aug 11, 2009)

Bro, come and jam one time with me and a drummer and bassist sometime fairly soon, so you can get some more real life opinions on your tone and how it can work in a band mix. Of course it wont be entirely the same as jamming with your other guitarist, but it can't hurt I guess. Plus you need to show me your new Vox delay pedal


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out this site, if you haven't seen it: Grail Tone - Peavey Triple-X Settings

And not that this is what you're going for, but you gotta play the "brown sound by cutting down" settings. Really, really cool effect of the EQs at ~0.5.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 11, 2009)

Harry said:


> Bro, come and jam one time with me and a drummer and bassist sometime fairly soon, so you can get some more real life opinions on your tone and how it can work in a band mix. Of course it wont be entirely the same as jamming with your other guitarist, but it can't hurt I guess. Plus you need to show me your new Vox delay pedal


 

Can we get everyone in your house this time? 




Hollowway said:


> Check out this site, if you haven't seen it: Grail Tone - Peavey Triple-X Settings
> 
> And not that this is what you're going for, but you gotta play the "brown sound by cutting down" settings. Really, really cool effect of the EQs at ~0.5.


 
Nifty site. Nice find, will try to play around with it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 11, 2009)

I've had a XXX, and I currently own a JSX..so this is what I'd do

Master-10

Use the crunch channel for rhythm as it's the thicker channel. If you want something a little thinner than go with the Ultra.


For the EQ keep the EQ knobs at unity, meaning all on the same level. This way it balances out the sound and you don't get an overabundance of one thing and not the other.

Treble-6 Or less
Mid-6 Or less
Bass-6 Or less
Gain-As low as you can get away with. The XXX has insane gain so you NEVER need it high. More gain is more compression and more noise..never really needed.
Volume- to taste, this is mainly for volume and to add beef since your dimed master will kick in for most of the work

FX Loop should be on and YES YOU NEED A NOISE SUPPRESSOR


The EQ may seem like modest settings, but the amp is loud, so once you kick in some volume from the power supply you'll get some girth added without having to rely on the preamp so much. The idea is to use the EQ to flavor the power supply and you the power section to add the balls..more volume=more balls


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok after taking everything to consideration, yes including you Drakakar. 

Got myself a Boss NS-2. I've actually had some bad experiences with a Noise gate (but that's my incompetence in using them on multi effects units 8 years ago). I've avoided it for so long until I admitted defeat for this band... but it was worth it. 

Set the signal to Guitar > NS (Tube Screamer in NS Loop) > Peavey. 

NS set to Full Threshold, Tight Decay, and Mute mode. 

Tube Screamer set to Gain - 1, Tone 1-4 (still modifying), Level - 10. Always on. 

Effects loop both send and return to 10. 

Clean: Treble 4, Mid 2, Bass 4.5, Volume 3. Even with the TS on, this was crisp and clear. 

Cruch: Treble 6, Mid 7, Bass 6, Gain 4, Volume 4

Ultra: Treble 6, Mid 8, Bass 7, Gain 2.5, Volume 5

Master Volume varies depending on venue or practice room. 

The practice went great, the sound was both tight and brutal but most importantly sat perfectly in the mix. 


And considering this band also doubles as a Metallica Tribute band  , the settings will probably stay the same, but with my RG w/Breeds and the obligatory Wah + extra effects. 

Thanks All.


----------



## budda (Aug 16, 2009)

the TS into the clean channel acts as a compressor pedal, which gives the cleans a bit more shimmer - turns out that's how i've been using mine, so the compressor pedal I was given taught me something lol


----------

